# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  Problema esportazione file dichiarazione

## ST2010

Buongiorno, 
anche a voi il programma si blocca quando volete esportare sia il file del quadro Unico PF che IVA ? A me separati li esporta, insieme si blocca...

----------


## sviluppatore

> Buongiorno, 
> anche a voi il programma si blocca quando volete esportare sia il file del quadro Unico PF che IVA ? A me separati li esporta, insieme si blocca...

    Note operative - clicca QUI 
Se non riesce a risolvere, invito ad usufruire del servizio SOS

----------

